
Any one interested in debugging a scrabble game? - deostroll
https://github.com/deostroll/jscrab.git
======
angersock
What's the bug?

~~~
deostroll
I've setup the project to be debuggable. I am trying to understand the move
generation algorithm. There are a lot of loops. I've changed the shuffling
strategy to return the same sequence of words, every time the game starts.

